
Why’s Beijing So Worried About Western Values Infecting China’s Youth? (2017) - xyzal
https://www.chinafile.com/features/whys-beijing-so-worried-about-western-values-infecting-chinas-youth
======
aaron695
They probably wanted to wait a few more years, but now is the perfect
opportunity to stop overseas study, it's only going to get harder to control
if they don't act soon.

Students in China heed their government’s warnings against studying in
Australia [https://theconversation.com/students-in-china-heed-their-
gov...](https://theconversation.com/students-in-china-heed-their-governments-
warnings-against-studying-in-australia-141871)

China Issues Warning to U.S.-Bound Students
[https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/06/04/chinese-
offic...](https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2019/06/04/chinese-officials-
warn-students-visa-problems-if-they-come-us)

Chinese citizens are urged not to travel to Canada
[https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1193681.shtml](https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1193681.shtml)

------
djohnston
Lots of good citations so the message here seems well informed. Does anyone
have good recommendations for Chinese history volumes? Anything that offers a
high-level survey of the past 3000 years, to give me a framework for further
investigations, would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
krnsll
1) These two single volume histories were good starts for me: a) John Keay's
"China: A History" and b) Fairbank/Goldman's "China: A New History".

2) HUP's History of Imperial China six volume series edited by UBC Sinologist
Timothy Brook is a deeeep dive.

3) The People's Trilogy by Dikotter is heralded for its presentation of Mao's
China. Julia Lovell also has a recent work on Maoism that's been lauded.

4) Finally, something more strategic/contemporaneous and forward looking is
Martin Jacques' "When China Rules the World".

